# Dog hunting club



## BIGDADDYRONY (Jan 28, 2010)

I am looking for a dog hunting hunting club in south east georgia with reasonable dues that hunt on any days if you have a opening in your club please let me know!!!!


----------



## nightowl7 (Feb 10, 2010)

we got 6500 acres  in liberty cty. the dues are 1800 . we hunt  thurs  friday  sat. these are the organized hunts . you can hunt anytime you choose.


----------



## bobbymac0076 (Mar 22, 2010)

i got 2 members, my beagles welcome? wut r the dues?


----------



## SWAMP HUNTER 44 (Mar 23, 2010)

*coonhunt*

looking for a club to coon hunt with dogs


----------



## swamp_plotts (Mar 24, 2010)

Big Swamp in Waycross has about 13,500 acres for runnin dogs. Dues are $1050 for 1st year members, $1000 regular dues.


----------

